# Update 2.1: AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series - Specs und release?



## CruSaDer1981 (17. Februar 2012)

*"Radeon HD 7800 Series, bald erhältlich?"

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Link: http://img.donanimhaber.com//images/haber/31814/amdpitcairnhd7800_dh_Fx57.jpg
Quell: Donanimhaber
©AMD

*Update 2.1:*
_Anmerkung: Sollten die Pitcairn GPUs statt der 24 ROPs, doch 32 ROPs haben, so ergeben sich folgende Werte für den Pixeldurchsatz:

_ Radeon HD7870 = 32 (ROPs) x 950Mhz = 33.250/1000 = *33,25 GPixel pro Sekunde*
Radeon HD7850 = 32 (ROPs) x 900Mhz = 28.800/1000 = *28,80 GPixel pro Sekunde*​
​ *Update 2: *
Wie so grade auf der Main gelesen beziehen sich die Werte von Donanimhaber auf Folien von Lenzfire.com. Die PCGH Redaktion vermutet, das es sich bei den Folien wohlmöglich um einen Fake handeln könnten. 

_Persönliche Meinung:_
_Es mag sein, das es sich wirklich bei den Folien um einen Fake handeln könnte, aber ich finde, das die Werte der bereits erhältlichen Karten sich mit denen der Folien decken. Was vermutlich eher als Fake heraustellen würde, sind meiner Meinung nach die Release Dates und evtl die Preise. Aber schaut euch den Link_​
Hier ein Link zu den Folien:
Entire GCN Lineup – HD 7000 series Specs and Price Revealed - Lenzfire

​*Update 1:*

Da viele von euch sich über die Leistungsfähigkeit der neuen Karten machen, habe ich mir die Mühe gemacht und eine Tabelle erstellt, welche alle wichtigen Daten nochmals zusammenfasst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ Hallo Community,

auf meinem morgendlichen Streifzug, nach neuen News aus der IT-Welt, bin ich auf donanimhaber auf folgende News gestossen.

Nachdem Ableger AMDs GCN Architektur, die Tahiti- und Capeverde-Derivate, bereits offiziell erschienen und getesten wurden, sind neuen Daten zu einem der zwei noch nicht veröffentlichten GCN Ableger aufgetaucht. Dabei handelt es sich nicht um das Multi-GPU-Flagschiff mit 2 Tahiti (XT oder Pro) GPUs, sondern um die Modelle der Radeon HD7800 Familie. Laut donanimhaber sind die Ableger der Radeon HD 7800 Familie im Performance-Segment angesiedelt. Angeblich sieht AMD den März als Releastermin. Somit hätte AMD, vor dem Kepler Release, fast die komplette GCN-Serie (Desktop) auf den Markt gebracht haben. Doch lässt sich AMD mit dem Radeon HD 7990 noch Zeit. 

Nun zu den Modellen der Radeon HD 7800 Serie, diese bestehen aus *Radeon HD7850 (249$)* und *Radeon HD7870 (299$)*. Beiden Grafikkarten basieren auf den GPUs der Pitcairn Familie und sollen wie ihre Geschwister DirectX 11.1 unterstützen und kommunizieren über PCIe 3.0 mit dem Rest der Hardware. Ausserdem werden beide GPUs in modernen 28nm-Strukturen bei TMSC gefertig. 

Die *Radeon HD7870* soll unbestätigeten Berichten zufolge über 1408 Shader (1D - GCN) verfügen, welchen 88 Textureinheiten zur Seite stehen. Desweiteren werden 24 Rasterendstufen (ROPs) und ein 256Bit großes Speicherinterface vermutet. Man glaubt, das die GPU mit 950Mhz zu werke geht und der Speicher (GDDR5) mit 5500Mhz befeuert wird. Dies würde bedeuten, das die Radeon HD 7870 über eine Speichertransferrate von 176GByte/Sekunde verfügen würde.

Im Vergleich dazu, soll die *Radeon HD7850* etwas beschnitten sein. Diese besitzt 1280 Shader (1D - GCN) und nur 80 Textureinheiten, beide werden mit 900 Mhz befeuert. Wie bei ihrer größeren Schwester soll die Radeon HD 7850 über ein 256Bit Scheicherinterface verfügen, mit dem der GDDR5 Speicher (5000Mhz) mit einer Geschwindigkeit von 160Gbyte/Sekunde mit der GPU angebunden sein soll. Leider ist zu den Rasterendstufen (ROPs) nichts weiteres bekannt. 



Quellen:
AMD Radeon HD 7800 serisi Mart ay    ->Übersetzung: AMD Radeon HD7800 Serie soll im März erscheinen.



Rechtlicher Hinweis: Alle gezeigten Bilder, Videos, Warenzeichen und Marken sind gesetzlich Eigentum des jeweilgen Urherbers.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Swissjustme (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series - Specs und release?*

Wenn man daran denkt, dass die HD 7770 mit nur 640SP knapp an die HD 6850 heranreicht und die HD 6770 klar schlägt, kann man jetzt schon davon ausgehen, dass die HD 7870 bei gleichem Takt wie die HD 6950 schneller sein dürfte. 

Ich bezweifle mal, dass der Takt bei 1 GHz liegt, da sonst die Karte viel zu schnell wäre im Vergleich zur HD 7950. 
Ich hätte aber nix dagegen. 
Das Übertaktungspotenzial wird sicher ein wichtiger Punkt bei den neuen Karten.

Ich bin auch auf das Referenz-Design gespannt. Ich tippe auf Single-Radial-Lüfter wie schon bei der HD 7950 und bei der HD 7770.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series - Specs und release?*

Die HD7770 schlägt die HD6770 klar?
Laut dem PCGH-Test sind die gleichschnell.
Haffentlich stoft Amd eine vielleicht aufkommende Lücke zwischen HD7770 und HD7850..
Wenn die Preisgerüchte stimmen, dann kann AMD das Preissegment zwischen 100-200€ nicht bedienen!


----------



## CruSaDer1981 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series - Specs und release?*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Die HD7770 schlägt die HD6770 klar?
> Laut dem PCGH-Test sind die gleichschnell.
> Haffentlich stoft Amd eine vielleicht aufkommende Lücke zwischen HD7770 und HD7850..
> Wenn die Preisgerüchte stimmen, dann kann AMD das Preissegment zwischen 100-200€ nicht bedienen!


 
Die Leistung der HD7770 finde ich auch etwas entäuschend. Was glänzt ist wirklich die Leistungsaufnahme. Zu deiner Befürchtung: Ich denke AMD wird da schon einige Rebrandigs auf den Markt werfen, die diese evtl. Lücke schließen werden?
Aber das sollte für uns weniger tragisch sein, denn die meisten Spieler werden sich eher an der HD7800 Serie oder aufwärts orientieren


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series - Specs und release?*

Rebrandings wären im Anbetracht der bisherigen Leistung(saufnahme) der Serie eher suboptimal.
Ich tippe ja auf eine beschnittene HD7850 mit der HD6850/70 unter dem Namen HD7830 oder HD7790...
Oder dass die Specs nicht stimmen.
Gerade der Preisbereich, den ich hier anspreche ist für die meisten Spieler der interessante.


----------



## CruSaDer1981 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series - Specs und release?*

Das wäre zwar nicht optimal, aber eine andere Lösung wäre mir neu. Ich habe nämlich irgendwo gelesen gehabt, das nur ab der 7700 Serie die GCN Architektur verwendet wird. Daher bleibt nur VLIW4 oder VLIW5?


----------



## Uter (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series - Specs und release?*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Haffentlich stoft Amd eine vielleicht aufkommende Lücke zwischen HD7770 und HD7850..
> Wenn die Preisgerüchte stimmen, dann kann AMD das Preissegment zwischen 100-200€ nicht bedienen!


 Das Problem ist, dass der 28nm Prozess noch nicht ganz rund läuft. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die Preise deutlich sinken, wenn die Ausbeute besser wird. Ich hofft, dass die 7850 dann ca. 150€ kosten wird. Die hohen Produktionskosten sind vermutlich auch schuld daran, dass die 7770 noch deutlich zu teuer ist.

Ich bin mal auf die Leistung, die Kosten und TDP gespannt, die 7850 könnte meine 4850 erstzen, wenn das Angebot passt.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series - Specs und release?*

Jupp, eine HD7850 auf 150€ mit etwa HD6950-Leistung wäre auch ein Kanidat für meinen PC.
Momentan sind die 28nm eher Luxusprodukte für Leistungs-(HD79xx) oder Stromsparenthusiasten(HD77xx) unter den Gamern.


----------



## jules.m (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series - Specs und release?*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Die HD7770 schlägt die HD6770 klar?
> Laut dem PCGH-Test sind die gleichschnell.
> Haffentlich stoft Amd eine vielleicht aufkommende Lücke zwischen HD7770 und HD7850..
> Wenn die Preisgerüchte stimmen, dann kann AMD das Preissegment zwischen 100-200€ nicht bedienen!



naja, im schnitt etwa 10% schneller, das würd ich schon als "klar" bezeichnen. und das bei einer auf dem papier geringeren leistung.


Zitat:



> Der Radeon HD 7770 gelingt es mit nur 640 Shader-Einheiten und dem werbewirksamen Takt von 1.000 MHz, ihre Vorgängerin, die HD 5770/6770, um etwa zehn Prozent zu distanzieren.


----------



## Fatalii (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update 1: AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series - Specs und release?*

Ich denken, dass sich die HD7870 im Leistungsbereich einer HD6950, evtl. sogar zwischen HD6950 und HD6970 einordnen wird.
Takt und Ausfürhungseinheiten sprächen dafür. Ich meine natürich, wenn man von den angenommenen Werten ausgeht.
Die Leistungsaufnahme dürfte sicherlich die Stärker dieser Karten sein. Ich rechne mit ca. 100W-110W für die HD7870 und die 
HD7850 wird vielleicht 20W-30W darunter liegen. Wenn man nun von der angenommen Leisutng vergleichend auf die alten 
Modelle blickt, wird AMD in 1-2 Monaten nach dem Launch bestimmt eine Art HD7790 o.ä. auf den Markt bringen. Denn wie hier 
schon richtig angenommen, könnte der Leistungsunterschied zwischen den HD77X0 und HD78X0 Karten ein ganzes Stück 
auseinander liegen. 
Fernab davon, sind wir aber erstmal auf die HD78X0 gespannt. Hier wird AMD sicherlich gute Karten haben.

MfG


----------



## IronAngel (17. Februar 2012)

Naja es ist schwer zu sagen ob das stimmt, vorstellbar wäre es. Aber da die Radeon Hd 7770 nur 640 Shadereinheiten hat,  könnte es genauso sein das die 7800 Serie deutlich weniger Shader hat, als bis jetzt vermutet.

Also wie immer nicht zuviel auf Gerüchte geben, nächsten Monat wissen wir es genau !


----------



## Swissjustme (18. Februar 2012)

laut computerbase schlägt die HD 7770 die HD 6770 knapp 20%. Das ist mehr als Deutlich ...


----------



## Anchorage (18. Februar 2012)

jeah zu genau meine Gebutsztag(Endlich 18) Ich freue mich auf die neuen Karten nur warte ich vermutlich auf Nvidia um mal die Preisleistung zu sehen bzw. Verbrauch.


----------



## IronAngel (18. Februar 2012)

Swissjustme schrieb:


> laut computerbase schlägt die HD 7770 die HD 6770 knapp 20%. Das ist mehr als Deutlich ...


 
und dann gibt es auch genug Games/settings wo sie gleich schnell sind. Also im Schnitt eher 10 %.


----------



## Swissjustme (18. Februar 2012)

IronAngel schrieb:


> und dann gibt es auch genug Games/settings wo sie gleich schnell sind. Also im Schnitt eher 10 %.


 Das war doch der Schnitt 
--> 20% 
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/...70-und-hd-7750/6/#abschnitt_leistung_mit_aaaf
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/...0-und-hd-7750/5/#abschnitt_leistung_ohne_aaaf


----------



## Locuza (18. Februar 2012)

jules.m schrieb:


> naja, im schnitt etwa 10% schneller, das würd ich schon als "klar" bezeichnen. und das bei einer auf dem papier geringeren leistung.
> 
> 
> Zitat:


Ich würde das als sehr gering bezeichnen. 10% sind kaum Spielerelevant. Bei so einen kleinen Vorsprung macht es bei den meisten Spielen dann auch nicht mehr aus, ob man Ruckeln wahrnimmt oder nicht. Wird im Zweifelsfall auf beiden Ruckeln. Und auch wenn die Rohleistung niedriger ist, erwarte ich doch von 40 zu 28 nm und als offiziellen Nachfolger doch wirklich einen Tick mehr. 



Swissjustme schrieb:


> Das war doch der Schnitt
> --> 20%
> Test: AMD Radeon HD 7770 und HD 7750 (Seite 6) - ComputerBase
> Test: AMD Radeon HD 7770 und HD 7750 (Seite 5) - ComputerBase



Ich würde mehrere Ratings mit einziehen, so wie man das immer tun sollte. Ich würde mich persönlich lieber zu 15% hinreißen lassen. Wie CB selber aber schreibt, die 7700 OC ist 7700 done right. Die Leistungsaufnahme hätte einfach gleich bleiben können im Vergleich zum Vorgänger und man würde den 6-Pin Stecker so sinnvoller ausnützen und wäre 25% schneller unterwegs. 
Das wäre dann "klar" besser. 10 Watt heult kein Mensch nach, 10% Leistung auf 15% allerdings schon. 

Ich denke, die 7800-Reihe wird auch relativ wenig Einheiten besitzen, um Tahiti nicht zu nah zu kommen. Für mich stellt auch die 7800-Reihe eher den Sweet-Spot dar, als die 7700. Hat AMD anfangs sogar selber so beschrieben


----------



## RyzA (18. Februar 2012)

Zuerst war die Hd 7870 für mich interessant. Als noch gesagt wurde das sie eventuell auf Gtx 580 Niveau liegen würde. Aber mitlerweile ist es eher ernüchternd. Sie wird wohl nur knapp schneller als eine Hd 6950. Das für ganze 80 Euro mehr.

Werde mir wohl die Hd 7950 irgendwann holen. Falls das mit der Hd 7870 stimmen sollte.


----------



## Swissjustme (18. Februar 2012)

Locuza schrieb:


> Ich würde mehrere Ratings mit einziehen, so wie man das immer tun sollte. Ich würde mich persönlich lieber zu 15% hinreißen lassen. Wie CB selber aber schreibt, die 7700 OC ist 7700 done right. Die Leistungsaufnahme hätte einfach gleich bleiben können im Vergleich zum Vorgänger und man würde den 6-Pin Stecker so sinnvoller ausnützen und wäre 25% schneller unterwegs.


Ich habe explizit Computerbase.de erwähnt.
Aber wir können gerne auch noch andere Ratings (durchschnittliche relative Performance) angucken

computerbase.de 
*19%* mit 4xAA, *20%* ohne AA (1680x1050)
ht4u.net 
*19%* mit AA, *20%* ohne AA (performance-Index; mehrere Modi)
gamestar.de 
*24%* mit 4xAA, *23%* ohne AA (1680x1050)
*24%* mit 4xAA, *22%* ohne AA (1920x1080)
tweakpc.de
*18%* mit 4xAA, *15%* ohne AA (1680x1050, DX9/DX10)
*19%* mit 4xAA, *19%* ohne AA (1920x1080, DX9/DX10)
*19%* mit 4xAA, *22%* ohne AA (1680x1050, DX11)
*22%* mit 4xAA, *20%* ohne AA (1920x1080, DX11)
techpowerup.com
*25%* (1680x1050)
*23%* (1920x1200)
 hardware.fr
*21% *(1920x1080)

tendenziell also 20%


----------



## Locuza (18. Februar 2012)

Swissjustme schrieb:


> Ich habe explizit Computerbase.de erwähnt.
> Aber wir können gerne auch noch andere Ratings (durchschnittliche relative Performance) angucken
> [...]
> tendenziell also 20%


Die Links wären ganz nett gewesen 
Ich habe mir die direkt Vergleiche bei H4T angeschaut und da kommen 18% heraus und bei den anderen Ergebnissen ist oft kein direkter Vergleich möglich, aber die Differenz beträgt sowieso nur 1-4%. 20% kommt sehr gut hin. 

Ganz zum Schutz der 7700 will ich anmerken, dass 16xAF Q weniger flimmert und HQ mehr Leistung kostet, als bei der alten Staffel. Ich weiß aber nur das PCGH mit HQ bencht.


----------



## Swissjustme (18. Februar 2012)

Locuza schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die direkt Vergleiche bei H4T angeschaut und da kommen 18% heraus und bei den anderen Ergebnissen ist oft kein direkter Vergleich möglich, aber die Differenz beträgt sowieso nur 1-4%. 20% kommt sehr gut hin.


 ich seh da  19% mit AA
AMD Radeon HD 7770 und Radeon HD 7750 im Test - 3D-Performance mit Antialiasing (Seite 39) - HT4U.net
ohne AA:
AMD Radeon HD 7770 und Radeon HD 7750 im Test - 3D-Performance ohne Antialiasing (Seite 40) - HT4U.net

weitere links:
AMD Radeon HD 7770 im Test bei GameStar.de
AMD Radeon HD 7770 im Test - Gaming Performance berblick (9/15)
AMD Radeon HD 7770 im Test - Gaming Performance berblick DX11 (10/15)
Rcapitulatif des performances - AMD Radeon HD 7750 et HD 7770 en test + XFX Black Super OC Edition - HardWare.fr
AMD Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition 1 GB Review - Page 26/30 | techPowerUp

Ich habe noch die Werte von tweakpc korrigiert. Die vorherigen Werte bezogen sich nur auf DX9/DX10.


----------



## belle (18. Februar 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Zuerst war die Hd 7870 für mich interessant. Als noch gesagt wurde das sie eventuell auf Gtx 580 Niveau liegen würde. Aber mitlerweile ist es eher ernüchternd. Sie wird wohl nur knapp schneller als eine Hd 6950. Das für ganze 80 Euro mehr.
> 
> Werde mir wohl die Hd 7950 irgendwann holen. Falls das mit der Hd 7870 stimmen sollte.


 
Sie könnte jedoch ein hohes OC-Potenzial haben und durch die verbesserte Tessellation und GCN-Shader in neueren Games weit vor der 6950 liegen. Es bleibt also abzuwarten...


----------



## MG42 (18. Februar 2012)

belle schrieb:


> Sie könnte jedoch ein hohes OC-Potenzial haben und durch die verbesserte Tessellation und GCN-Shader in neueren Games weit vor der 6950 liegen. Es bleibt also abzuwarten...



Warten wirs ab, mir ist eigentlich Wurscht, ob jetzt Nvidildio oder Amarillo 2+--% schneller ist.
Mich würde eine 7870/7850 (CustomDesing!!! meinetwegen auch NV Pendant) reizen, (DX11 Titel interessieren mich nicht so, kann sich aber auch noch ändern); diese sollte dann "ältere" Games unter den qualitativ besten Settings inkl. AA flüssig darstellen können, und wenns geht sollte kein Netzteiltausch erforderlich sein .
Mehr will ich gar nicht als ne an der Leistung/Verbrauch variablen Graphiklösung (genug Leistung für Neue Spiele und überdimensioniert für ältere), und möglichst nur anderthalb benötigte SlotPlätze, sonst gibts zwischen Graka und DVB-C Karte einen Hitzestau... wie ich grade seh.


----------



## megaapfel (18. Februar 2012)

@crusader1981 "wohlmöglich" gibt es nicht, ich vermute du meinst womöglich


----------



## CruSaDer1981 (18. Februar 2012)

megaapfel schrieb:


> @crusader1981 "wohlmöglich" gibt es nicht, ich vermute du meinst womöglich



oh sorry, da waren die Finger schneller als das Geirn 
was ich meine ist: möglich wäre es, möglicherweise ... aber womöglich ist mir auch unbekannt. OH MANN ich brauch noch mal ne Dosis Abi


----------



## Locuza (18. Februar 2012)

Swissjustme schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich habe noch die Werte von tweakpc korrigiert. Die vorherigen Werte bezogen sich nur auf DX9/DX10.


Vielen Dank für die Links 
Ich habe einen direkt Vergleich nach den exakten Settings verglichen und nicht den Index zu Rate gezogen. Sind dann am Ende leider nur noch 7 Spieletitel mit dem gewünschten Setting. 



CruSaDer1981 schrieb:


> oh sorry, da waren die Finger schneller als das Geirn
> was ich meine ist: möglich wäre es, möglicherweise ... aber womöglich ist mir auch unbekannt. OH MANN ich brauch noch mal ne Dosis Abi


Ich schreibe meines in einem Monat. Kannst super schnell einsteigen wenn du willst


----------



## CruSaDer1981 (18. Februar 2012)

Locuza schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Links
> Ich habe einen direkt Vergleich nach den exakten Settings verglichen und nicht den Index zu Rate gezogen. Sind dann am Ende leider nur noch 7 Spieletitel mit dem gewünschten Setting.
> 
> 
> Ich schreibe meines in einem Monat. Kannst super schnell einsteigen wenn du willst



Hehe, dann drück ich dir die Daumen 
Ich will nur eine Dosis im Promillebereich, denn nach dem Studium bin ich, was das Lernen betrifft, etwas ressistenter geworden


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (19. Februar 2012)

Swissjustme schrieb:


> laut computerbase schlägt die HD 7770 die HD 6770 knapp 20%. Das ist mehr als Deutlich ...


 
naja
Das der Nachfolger schneller sein ist sollte eigendlich eine Grundvoraussetzung sein.
Und ich finde 20% nicht unbedingt deutlich sondern eher im Rahmen dessen was ich erwartet habe.


----------



## Kastor (21. Februar 2012)

Naja es war doch aber bekannt, dass die 7700 Serie sich von der Leistung her über der 6700 Serie und unterhalb der 6800 Serie ansiedelt. Genau das ist ja jetzt auch eingetreten bei geringerer Leistungsaufnahme. Daher versteh ich das ganze Rumgeheule auch nicht, dass der Sprung nicht groß genug sei.
Ich hätte mir natürlich auch gewünscht, dass bei den aktuellen Preisen die 6850 geschlagen wird, aber mit der Zeit wird sich das preislich schon noch nach unten korrigieren (Wenn NV mal in die Puschen kommt). Trotzdem würde ich mir die 7770 nicht zulegen, da ich schon gerne bei einer neuen Graka mindestens 6850er Niveau haben möchte! Also bleibt nur auf eine ordentliche 7800 Serie zu hoffen!


----------

